# I got my SiegeWorks Creations American Longbow!



## Albert A Rasch (Mar 6, 2008)

After waiting a couple of very long weeks, my SiegeWorks American Longbow came in!

I put up pictures on my blog for anyone that might be interested. It's a real handsome bow, and it is light, fast and will be deadly on those hogs I like to chase! Here's the link:http://trochronicles.blogspot.com/2009/08/range-reviews-siegework-creations.html SiegeWorks Creations American Longbow
Thanks,
Albert
http://trochronicles.blogspot.com/2009/07/hunting-trophy-turkey-merriams-in.htmlMerriam's Turkey Hunting


----------



## safedirection (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm glad you are happy with your longbow. I ordered mine on 1/11/10 and still have not received it on 6/5/10. Dave said it was in the bags, packed, and ready to ship on 5/11. Still no bows. Suggest not paying up front. After ninety days you can't get your money back from the credit card companies. Buyers Beware


----------



## mlund (Aug 4, 2010)

BUYER BEWARE!!!

I purchased a self bow from Siegework Creations in March 2010. I was promised a 2-4 week delivery. As of August 2010 I have not recieved my bow yet. The owner of Siegework Creations, Dave, rarely will reply to my emails. When he does he lies about the bow shipping and strings me along, making me think I will eventually get my bow. I am finally fed up with the lies and want to warn others of this company. Please read the better buisness bureau. As of today there have been 7 filed complaints on Siegework Creations for delivery issues. I don't think I will ever see the bow I ordered, but at least I can warn others so they are not fooled into giving their money to this crook.


----------



## trad-daddy (Oct 5, 2010)

So I am not the only one to have trouble with Dave...go figure. I ordered my Gen III from him in September of 09. I finally got it well after the holidays. I shot it once and the tip started to splinter and delaminate. It is now September of 2010 and I have not recieved the warrentied replacement he promised. I have been promised delivery several times, and have had two reports go out to the BBB. Still nothing. Like the other guys say: Buyer beware


----------



## trad-daddy (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, it is me again...Trad daddy. I finally got my bow. After I posted on here about my troubles, I let Dave know that I was doing so. I told him how I would continue finding forums to spread the word. That got his attention. He sent a bow out in two days. I don't know if it is exactly what I ordered (took from Peter to pay Paul) but at least I got my bow. I finally found the "Kryptonite" that broke him down, and caused him to act. Hope this helps any of you guys.


----------



## mlund (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, I'm glad to see you finally got your bow. I still have yet to receive mine. Dave has been sending reports to the BBB that he will ship the bow "in a week", but I have not seen the bow or a tracking number yet. Yet for some reason the BBB shows that all 7 disputes against Siegework Creations have been resolved. I had told Dave that I was going to start posting bad reviews about Siegework Creations too. That definitely did not work for me. Does anyone know of some forums I can post on? I'd like to let people know that they should not give their money to Dave up front and to beware that they might not ever receive their bow. Thanks.


----------



## Ed Roman (Dec 23, 2010)

I ordered a takedown bow from this guy Dave over a year ago, 
He was also building one for my Buddy Ted Nugent which I was going to bring to Ted. 
He contacts me about 4 or 5 months ago and tells me they are ready and he wants the balance of the money.. 
So I complied and I still have not received anything from this Goober....

He never answers his phone and his email address is dead...

Does anyone know where this criminal is ????

Ed Roman
Ed Roman Guitars
http://www.edroman.com
[email protected]
702-875-4552


----------



## mlund (Aug 4, 2010)

Just wanted to post an update. I still haven't received my bow and haven't heard anything from Dave in over 5 months. Obviously Dave has no intention of sending me the bow. It baffles me that this guy can just rob people and there is no real recourse. The best I can do is take him to small claims court, but he's in Texas and I'm in Massachusetts.


----------



## Longbower (Jan 27, 2011)

One thing that I would suggest is going very public with this. Make a video on Youtube, title it best bow on the market. Believe me if you dont get 100k worth of views fast I'll be surprised.


----------



## previous customer (Jun 12, 2011)

Definitely do not pay up front. He will not deliver as he promised... repeatedly.... He will lie to people about when their bow is coming. and if you hound him about it he will get cranky with you. And then when he does finally get it to you the quality is shabby.
Mr. Rasch he lied to you also. Dave Ruff is still the owner and creator of Stickbow Archery. He may have asked someone to be the front person, but he still owns it and makes the bows. It's amazing what pictures you can show on your website, and who he can get to talk for him. He was most recently at Muskogee Ren Faire in Oklahoma and will be at the Louisiana Ren Faire come the end of this year.
Here is from the BBB on the company Siegework Creations:
http://www.bbb.org/east-texas/business- ... x-28047363

To everyone else who still haven't gotten their bows here is their information:

Stickbow Archery
PO Box 567
Mount Pleasant TX 75456
[email protected]


----------

